# How do I remove wrinkles from a shirt??? (P.S)



## danman281

I took a picture of a friend and it turned out really good. The only problem is that her shirt has wrinkles.

I tried using the healing brush tool but that took too long and looked unnatural. Can anyone please give me step by step instruction on how to do it? I'm a photo shop noob!!!

-Dan


----------



## confused_in_the_darkroom

Next time I suggest Ironing it. Play around with some diffusion effects in photo shop, it should at least soften the wrinkling

Evan


----------



## Dubious Drewski

Without letting us see the photo in question, it will be hard to help you.  Done right, the healing brush does wonders for these sorts of things, but manual cloning might be required.

But first, here's a very important question: Why the heck do you need to remove wrinkles from a shirt?  If you did that, wouldn't the shirt look really, really strange?


----------



## TBAM

With a shirt, there will be deep wrinkles and then wrinkles from a crinkled/unironed shirt.

You want to keep the deep wrinkles and remove the crinkles right?

With shirts there is not usually a wide gradient, the deep wrinkles are usually dark (due to the folds of the material) and the un-wrinkled parts are bright and flat-looking (tonally).

Duplicate the layer.

Lasso all the bright / flat looking parts with a reasonable amount of feathering dialled in and clone away. Even use fill. 

Then adjust the opacity of the layer or blend it in until it looks natural.

It's easy as cake to do once you've done it a few times.


----------



## DRoberts

As stated above...post the pic, and we can give you the best advice for it.


----------



## SrBiscuit

if the shirt is patterned...reshoot.


----------



## kundalini

*The Tobi*


----------

